# What better way to start the New Year???



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Than to be in the squirrel woods as dawn breaks? The squirrels at my place follow this old fence line to the hardwoods where I sit. There's a squirrel above me but I can't pick him out to save my life... In the end, it all worked out...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Grays and fox mixed..... nice..... I only have grays and need to thin them out, now that deer is over.... get the 22 out for head shots


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> Grays and fox mixed..... nice..... I only have grays and need to thin them out, now that deer is over.... get the 22 out for head shots


If I remember correctly, the area you hunt has red squirrels also. To me they look like gray squirrels on crack or meth. Never sit still for a second. I equate the red squirrels right up there with doves as hard to shoot...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Out closer to the fields there are fox squirrels, but not so much a little deeper in the woods, maybe a hint of red on some of the tails
Might get one of the 22 pistols out to give them more of a chance, and me some needed practice..... still head shots


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Nice on those nutcrunchers chadwimc!!!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> Out closer to the fields there are fox squirrels, but not so much a little deeper in the woods, maybe a hint of red on some of the tails
> Might get one of the 22 pistols out to give them more of a chance, and me some needed practice..... still head shots


Not fox squirrels. Or gray squirrels with a tinge of red fur. Red squirrels are a bit smaller than grays. They have a tuft of hair on their ears is one way I can tell them apart. I see them just south of Lake Logan.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the education to what's on my property.....greys only...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> Thanks for the education to what's on my property.....greys only...


I may have you mixed up with somebody else... Maybe even on another forum.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

chadwimc said:


> Not fox squirrels. Or gray squirrels with a tinge of red fur. Red squirrels are a bit smaller than grays. They have a tuft of hair on their ears is one way I can tell them apart. I see them just south of Lake Logan.
> 
> View attachment 336427


Them red squirrels are bada$$, also most destructive of the bunch will chew a hole in roof eve or through siding to get in!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I remember when they didn't use to be considered part of the daily limit, shot a bunch of em. They eat the same as a fox or grey, just not as much to em. Don't shoot many now if there's a good population of grey's or fox just because of there size. They can be a bi..h to shoot with a rifle but I found if you pick your spot and are ready, whistle and they will stop for a second or two for your shot....


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I’ve never seen a Red Squirrel look like the one Chad posted, I’m use to seeing them more like the one below. They are tiny and once you know what you are looking at you can’t really confuse them. They eat TONS of pine cones like they’re corn on the cob. They also have a unmistakable high pitched whistle chatter and like mentioned, always on the move. Unless they are high up cutting and you waste an hour waiting for a shot.lol Man I lived for squirrel hunting when I was younger and think I might get back into it this fall! Great exercise too!!


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Uglystix said:


> I’ve never seen a Red Squirrel look like the one Chad posted, I’m use to seeing them more like the one below. They are tiny and once you know what you are looking at you can’t really confuse them. They eat TONS of pine cones like they’re corn on the cob. They also have a unmistakable high pitched whistle chatter and like mentioned, always on the move. Unless they are high up cutting and you waste an hour waiting for a shot.lol Man I lived for squirrel hunting when I was younger and think I might get back into it this fall! Great exercise too!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 338541


Yep , I always called them pine squirrels. And you're right they do eat the green pine cones like corn on the cob


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I had a bunch of red squirrels around my house. They loved the white pine seeds. They did around $2000 worth of damage to my truck chewing on the wiring. I fixed the problem pretty quick, and I don’t allow them to come around any more. They are destructive little boogers.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Always called them piney’s also. Seen one while I was in the stand a few weeks ago with half it’s tail missing. They are really small and not worth cleaning imo. In between a chipmunk and a grey. Bossy lil things too.


----------

